# Fire Alarm Speakers in elevator cabs



## TFM (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a question high rise bldg existing late 80's existing fire alarm speakers in elevator cabs have since been removed, are they even required now?

Thanks, new to the forum Texas


----------



## cda (Mar 28, 2012)

welcome welcome  welcome,           ,sorry ten digit minimum

do you mind saying what city the building is in??


----------



## cda (Mar 28, 2012)

per 2003 ifc:::

907.2.12.2 Emergency voice/alarm communication

system. The operation of any automatic fire detector,

sprinkler water-flow device or manual fire alarm box

shall automatically sound an alert tone followed by voice

instructions giving approved information and directions

on a general or selective basis to the following terminal

areas on a minimum of the alarming floor, the floor

above, and the floor below in accordance with the building’s

fire safety and evacuation plans required by Section

404.

1. Elevator lobbies.

2. Corridors.

3. Rooms and tenant spaces exceeding 1,000 square

feet (93 m2) in area.

4. Dwelling units and sleeping units in Group R-2 occupancies.

5. Sleeping units in Group R-1 occupancies.

6. Areas of refuge as defined in Section 1002.

Exception: In Group I-1 and I-2 occupancies,

the alarm shall sound in a constantly attended

area and a general occupant notification shall

be broadcast over the overhead page.

per 2009:::

907.6.2.2 Emergency voice/alarm communication

systems. Emergency voice/alarm communication systems

required by this code shall be designed and installed

in accordance with NFPA 72. The operation of any automatic

fire detector, sprinkler waterflowdevice or manual

fire alarm box shall automatically sound an alert tone followed

by voice instructions giving approved information

and directions for a general or staged evacuation in

accordance with the building’s fire safety and evacuation

plans required by Section 404. In high-rise buildings, the

system shall operate on a minimum of the alarming floor,

the floor above and the floor below. Speakers shall be

provided throughout the building by paging zones. At a

minimum, paging zones shall be provided as follows:

1. Elevator groups.

2. Exit stairways.

3. Each floor.

4. Areas of refuge as defined in Section 1002.1.

Exception: In Group I-1 and I-2 occupancies, the

alarm shall sound in a constantly attended area and a

general occupant notification shall be broadcast over

the overhead page.

907.6.2.2.1 Manual override. A manual override for

emergency voice communication shall be provided

on a selective and all-call basis for all paging zones.

907.6.2.2.2 Live voice messages. The emergency

voice/alarm communication system shall also have

the capability to broadcast live voice messages by

paging zones on a selective and all-call basis.

907.6.2.2.3 Alternate uses. The emergency voice/

alarm communication system shall be allowed to be

used for other announcements, provided the manual

fire alarm use takes precedence over any other use.

907.6.2.2.4 Emergency power. Emergency voice/

alarm communications systems shall be provided

with an approved emergency power source.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 28, 2012)

Personally, I am not aware of a specific requirement to have them in the car by NFPA 72 but if they are 72 addresses the audible level.  The direction may come from ANSI/ASME A17.1 but I don't have it and can't find a "free" access to date


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 28, 2012)

fm, the bulk resource website has the elevator code as adopted by several states.  I don't have it bookmarked on this computer, maybe somebody else has the link.


----------



## TFM (Mar 28, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> welcome welcome  welcome,           ,sorry ten digit minimumdo you mind saying what city the building is in??


In Dallas.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 28, 2012)

@Paul,

Thanks...I always keep forgetting that one. Don't see a TX version so I'm checking MN (pdf) but it downloads real slow (insert cricket sounds).

Wow..........15 minutes later couldn't find anything in MN except for audible alarm for unwanted access to top of cars.  I'm tired


----------

